# Latest iOS 8 Partner Software



## Drivememad (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for all the help you are all supplying. I find it about 1000 better that what I get from the local support office.

When I was going to to available last Thursday my partner software said it was going to do a software update - then it failed -I have not seen it reattemp to update again when I am in wifi area.

What is the latest version of the App? Mine says I am on v2.21,0. I have read elsewhere that the there is supposed to be a way to manually update the software. However the directions I have seen all say to click a blue "U" within the app. I can not find that. Is there still a way to force an update?

Also - as some of you may have read from me last week, I am not able to call the pax. It is kind of a headache -especially when the pax doesn't replay to to text message. Local support has conflicting information. One person told me to make sure I create a contact card as the number would never change and to always dial this number from another phone. A few days later another person told me the number changes quite often and that I needed to call the pax "through the app". I find no place to call the pax through the app. If I go to "info" I see the pax name and number - but I cant click on the number to dial.
Any help from you all would be greatly appreciated.

Joseph


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey Joseph, I would delete app completely assuming you have installed on your own device. 
2. From your device download app again. 

As far as riders phone number make sure you call them from the device that has the registered phone number, ie the device you get text messages from uber. 
Wish you well
Grant


----------



## Drivememad (Oct 29, 2014)

how would I download it again since it is not an app that lives on the app store?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

t (.) uber (.) c * * / driver-app


----------

